# Tri-State Fishing Extravaganza Dec. 4-5



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

The Tri State Fishing Extravagnza will be held December 4-5, 2010 at the Lesourdsville Lake Expo Center in Middletown, OH. The show will have a fishing school with classes on reel cleaning 101, line selection 101, worm fishing 101, and more to come. This event will be highlighted with Bass Boat exhibits from every manufacturer, Tackle Booths, Continuous Tackle Demonstrations, Lake a 20,000 gallon fishing lake stocked full of the areas top fish, Seminars by legendary Pros like Mike Iaconelli, Joe Thomas, Woo Daves and the list will keep growing
This is what the fisherman have been waiting for in southwest Ohio a show promoted and created by Fishermanfor Fisherman! There will be crappie, steelhead, walleye and muskie seminars also. This is the first show and first of its kind in SW Ohio. This will be a annual event. 
If anyone has any questions about the show you can go to our website RV & Boat Shows by Odyssey Events LLC or can call me at 941-735-4383. In the next couple of days our site will have the exhibitors and boat dealers who will be exhibiting at the show. $7 at the door, coupons on website for $1 off.
We are also doing a fishing show in Nashville as well in January 2011. 

For more information contact Jason Mayer at 941-735-4383

Bassky


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i have been looking forward to this show for about a month now!!! it looks like it can be really exciting!!!!

i will definitley be going!!!!


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Where on your website are the dollar off coupons?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I looked all over the website a few days ago and never saw any coupons either unless they just added it in the last couple of days. Ill be down there since its in my back yard practically.

Salmonid


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

it flashes and moves across the screen near the top.
It is red and white. Just click on it and it stops and pops up.
Says: Odyssey VIP $1.00 off.
Dave


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.rvexpo.net/fishing_shows/tri_state_fishing/index.php


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be there Saturday...and I am TOTALLY getting Woo Daves' autograph on my tacklebox hahaha. Thanks for the reminder guys!

Here's the coupon if you guys want to just print it from here and save some clicks:









Event Address: 
Lesourdsville Lake Expo Center
5757 Hamilton-Middletown Rd. (Rt. 4)
Middletown, OH 45044

EVENT SCHEDULE:
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4
10 am &#8211; Bill Lowen
11 am &#8211; Jared Roper, Roper Outdoors &#8211; Trolling for Crappie
12 pm &#8211; Joe Thomas
1 pm - Tim &#8220;Doc&#8221; Lange &#8211; Catfish
2 pm - Crash and Justin Mullins &#8211; Musky
3 pm - Woo Daves
5 pm - Jeff Koester &#8211; Walleye
6 pm - Jim Chamberlin &#8211; Steelhead
SUNDAY, DECEMBER 5
10 am &#8211; Mike Iaconelli
11:30 am &#8211; Jared Roper &#8211; Crappie
12:30 pm &#8211; Woo Daves
1:30 pm &#8211; Joe Thomas
2:30 pm &#8211; Mike Iaconelli

CLASS SCHEDULE:
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4
SUNDAY, DECEMBER 5
10 am Hummingbird with Jeff Koester
1 pm Reel cleaning with Chris Williams
2 pm GPS and Electronics Workshop with Lance Valentine
EVENTS
11 am - Hummingbird with Jeff Koester
(HUMMINGBIRD SPECIALIST)
2 pm - Reel cleaning with Chris Williams
4 pm - GPS and Electronics workshop with Lance Valentine
(LOWRANCE SPECIALIST)
*YOU MUST RESERVE YOUR SEAT
CALL TODAY
* ALL CLASSES ARE $10.00 EACH AND INCLUDES ADMISSION TO
THE SHOW, PAD, PEN, AND GIFT BAG
* EACH CLASS IS LIMITED TO 25 PEOPLE... SO YOU MUST CALL
AHEAD TO RESERVE YOUR SPACE.
* CALL JASON AT 941-780-0538 OR EMAIL HIM AT [email protected]


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

im so excited for this, ill be there all day on sunday, cant wait to see iaconelli


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Very cool... I will be checking it out!!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be there with my worn out beat up BassCat hat :>)


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

BPS Cinn has $2 off discount coupon at the far right end of their fishing reels counter, near the casting nets.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill be there working the SW Oh Muskie Assoc ( SOMA) booth on Sat morning, be sure to stop by and say "hey!", should be a good show with crappy "unfishable" weather forecasted. 

Salmonid


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd really like to attend, especially to take the humminbird class. I'm probably going to be busy trying to fill my deer tag though. Hope I can make it next year


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Good infO! Thanks for putting this up! I will be there bright and early sunday!





Nightprowler said:


> BPS Cinn has $2 off discount coupon at the far right end of their fishing reels counter, near the casting nets.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Ohio State University Bass Fishing team has a booth at the show this year...that's where I'll be both days so stop by while you're at the show!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a blast up there yesterday...how was the Sunday show?

All of the Saturday speakers were great, but Woo Daves definitely stole the show. He gave a really funny & informative seminar on fishing plastics, covering casting accuracy, the need for using spinning tackle, proper color selection & good hook setting techniques. I had him autograph a Smack tackle lure I bought there and grabbed a picture with him which made my day.

There was a lot of tackle for sale there by private vendors, and some of the items were priced really nicely. I picked up some good deals on Rapalla Xraps and Jointed Shads as well as some BPS topwaters that were 5-10 dollars cheaper than the Bass Pro Shop prices.

It was nice meeting some of you guys from the forums up there too. I hope you all had a safe drive home in that slush 

-House


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Headed up for a little bit today but didn't stay too long. There wasn't enough there to really charge 5-7$ admission. We're getting there when it comes to fishing shows and stuff and there was some decent baits and for sale. But you could walk through in 10 minutes. There were some guys giving a presentation on some lizards/snakes while I was there and it looked like another helicopter lure deal. 

Wouldn't go next year unless they brought some more tackle.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Was up there saturday. Not bad, and it was nice to meet some forum folks, but I went up with every intention to buy a decent UL rod and ended up leaving with nothing in my hand other than some Smack Tackle. The setup for the speakers with the tank was kind of cool, and some good info conveyed. Anybody pull any fish out of there? How about make a leak with a hook?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I liked the set-up for the speakers, I don't like standing on top of the big tanks just too many things that could go wrong the lake was nice I was able to throw the 14 foot castnet in there with no issues. I'm used to working off a huge deck on my boat so that deck on that bass boat was small but I managed well.

First year shows are always touch and go because you never can count on the weather and it costs bucks to bring speakers in and talk, people that rent the booths want to see plenty of people so that they can get back the money they spent for the booth.

Jason and his crew did a great job for there 1st year and I bet next year will be even better, your going to make mistakes the first year and you learn and can correct them before the next show.

Doc


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i thought it was a good show. the seminars were really informative and i won a smartcull culling system right before the iaconelli seminar started, so that was cool. all in all it was a good time. i didn't really see anyone i knew from ogf but im sure i walked right past some of you without knowing.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I got to see Mike Iaconelli and got a short video of he and I. He also signed my BassCat Hat (BassCat is his sponsor).
He was very nice and fun to talk to.
Pretty nice show for a 1st year show. I hope they come back next year!
I got to see Woo Daves and Joe Thomas also. Really nice folks.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Go to http://www.rvexpo.net/contactus/ and tell them you would like to see the show again next year.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

My boy and I had a good time, ran into some buddies I hadnt seen in a while. Listened to Mike Iaconelli; picked up a couple tips from him that Ill use. It was a first year show, itll get better if it continues and I hope it does.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a nice time as well. I hope its bigger next year !


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

Show was good, maybe next year have something for the kids. Games ect something to entertain them. Other than more vendors cant wait to go fishing again and next years show!


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

This was awsome!!! It got me geeked out for spring.....


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Great Picture.
That's my ugly mug in the background with the black coat.


----------

